# Matthew Leathers - SEAL - SDVT ONE



## AWP (Feb 27, 2013)

Blue Skies.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/02/2...ing-open-ocean-training-swim/?test=latestnews



> HONOLULU –  Military officials have identified the Navy SEAL who went missing last week off Oahu during an open ocean training swim.
> 
> The Navy has identified the missing SEAL as 33-year-old Matthew John Leathers of Woodland, Calif. He was training off Kaena Point when he became separated from his unit.
> 
> ...


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 27, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 27, 2013)

Fair winds and following seas.
RIP Warrior.


----------



## tova (Feb 27, 2013)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 27, 2013)

Rest in peace, Warrior.


----------



## 0699 (Feb 27, 2013)

RIP SEAL.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 27, 2013)

RIP warrior


----------



## Dame (Feb 27, 2013)

Rest easy, SEAL.


----------



## ProPatria (Feb 27, 2013)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Bloodline (Feb 28, 2013)

Rest in Peace, SEAL.


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 28, 2013)

Rest in peace, brother-in-arms


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 28, 2013)

Damn.  Rest in Peace.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 28, 2013)

Fair winds and following seas.
RIP.

I hate training accidents.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 28, 2013)

Rest In God's Peace, SEAL.


----------



## HALO99 (Feb 28, 2013)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Soldado (Mar 2, 2013)

Rest In Peace Warrior


----------



## Rapid (Mar 2, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## Grimfury160 (Mar 3, 2013)

RIP


----------



## Rabid Badger (Mar 4, 2013)

RIP Brother. Sad news.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 4, 2013)

RIP Prayers out to all who will miss you.

Training accidents suck.

LL


----------



## dknob (Mar 5, 2013)

RIP Warrior


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 13, 2013)

Sorry Brother. Fair winds.


----------

